# Costume help - Cat Eye Glasses



## Alison Hargrove (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all! So I am hoping y'all might be able to help me out. I'm so excited for Halloween, but I have one tiny problem. I wear cat eye glasses, and cannot wear contacts. I'd like to incorporate them into my costume, but I'm drawing a blank as to what I could be other than 50's gal, which is ok but I'd like to be a little bit more creative. Any movie/tv characters come to mind? Any ideas would be so appreciated! 

My glasses look like THIS.

Thanks!
-Alison


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Janine from the 'Real Ghostbusters' cartoon: http://www.eyeheartglasses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/janine_ghostbusters_cartoon.jpg


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

A librarian. A reporter. Velma from Scooby Doo. Adrian from the Rocky Movies. A mayor. A professor, lab assistant, or scientist. A secretary.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

I am sure you could create some type of Catwoman costume that would work well with those glasses. If not into the super hero thing, alter it to be any type of feline costume and it would still work IMO. Very cute glasses BTW.


----------



## InvisibleWoman (Oct 14, 2012)

also, a hipster chic.


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

These are both 50s-themed, but a bit more original than just a poodle skirt. What about a 1950s housewife or a 1950s carhop?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sailor V from sailor moon


----------

